# Canon 70D wifi with new Samsung tablet not working - please help



## martinslade (Jun 23, 2017)

I have had a Canon 70D (firmware 1.1.2) for a few years and been able to successfully tether to my Sony Xperia C5303 smart phone running 4.3 Android via the Canon Connect app. I have just received a Samsung Galaxy Tablet S2 9.7" running Nougat (Android 7) and want to do the same. I am able to see the Canon 70D wifi camera access point in the tablet wifi settings but when I try to connect it fails.
When I interrogate the connection on the tablet it shows excellent signal strength. This is the case for both encrypted and open wifi. Each time I reset the camera’s wifi it works with the smart phone but not the tablet. The tablet is able to make a good connection to the wifi on the home router.
Running out of ideas now so any help much appreciated… thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2017)

There seems to be a lot of software that does not support Android ver 7. I did not check the canon app, but I wonder if that might be a issue.

Make sure you are using Canon Camera connect and not camera window, which is obsolete.


----------



## BasXcanon (Jun 23, 2017)

I have trouble getting wifi connection with the 80D everytime!

When I had it paired with the smartphone in the past, and try to reconnect it always fails.
Then I try to connect with the computer, which fails because there is no around.
Then I abort the computer connection and try to reconnect with the smartphone and it always works 100%.


----------



## martinslade (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for all your suggestions. The issue I think I have is to do with the tablet wifi receiver locking on and enabling connection of the camera wifi signal rather than the Canon Connect app. The app doesn't come into the equation until the wifi signal has registered as "connected", then the app can be started. What's odd is the tablet can clearly "see" the wifi from the camera and acknowledges the signal strength as good.

Any other suggestions are very welcome and much appreciated


----------

